# The coast of Brittany - fishing villages not water chutes!



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I am putting together a route around mainly the coastal areas of Brittany, beginning at St Malo. I have found a site local to Dinnan but the next intended stop, near Vannes and the Gulf of Morbihan is proving tricky.

The area looks inviting - small islands and a rugged coastline but all the sites I find look like Butlins! Being seaside venues they seem largely geared up for children. We are looking for something a little less lively. I have looked here and on other sites but nothing seems to fit the bill.

We may have to go a little in land for something a little less water chutes, playgrounds and pizza. Any ideas please?

Autumn


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Try Camping Saint-Cado - between Lorient and Quiberon.

Have a look: not a water slide in sight!

http://www.camping-saintcado.com/uk/phototheque.php?base=phototheque_camping


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Autumn! We are doing some of the Brittany coast on our two week trip in May. In fact we are heading straight to the coast near Vannes as soon as we come off the ferry in Caen. We intend using ACSI sites and Municipals. Some of the municipal sites in the Vannes area look delightful, small, lovely locations (often right on the coast) and relatively cheap. Look at the site www.camping-municipal.org. ACSI also have plenty of smaller sites that should suit you.

Caulkhead

Edit. If you use Google Chrome as your browser, pages in French will be automatically translated.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Brittany*

We are off to Brittany end of May till 16th June.Same as you looking for similar sites!so watching with interest!!


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

This is a great site for exploring on bike, boat or walking.

http://www.campingfrance.com/UK/Fin...n/PLOUHARNEL/CAMP-MUNICIPAL-LES-SABLES-BLANCS

Also lots of free aires nearby.

One could see the Carnac stones or drive the short way to the U boat station at Saint Nazaire.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We have stayed a few times at a municipal site at Malatois (I think that's how you spell it) It is right next to the river & within walking distance of the town, a lovely place.

There is only a shower block on site, but there is an indoor pool & tennis court nearby & canoes for hire if you want a quiet boat ride along the river.

Cavaqueen


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Malestroit, perhaps?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Autumn

I can reveal the perfect site for the Golfe du Morbihan area, but if you tell anyone else I shall be after you with a baseball bat!!! 8O 8O

The Municipal de Port Sable (47.543897,-2.910701) is probably the best site we have been on in years. The site itself is nothing to write home about - typical municipal, BUT it is in the perfect situation, and it had a brand new toilet block built in 2012. Some of the pitches slope quite a lot so have a wander around before choosing. It gets a bit full at weekends (_the bloody French know about it_!! :roll: ) but if you arrive on Friday evening or Saturday, get the best available pitch and move on Sunday evening when the French go home - the staff are very friendly and accommodating

I shall be in deep mire from my friend Wakk for giving away the secret, but a couple of Grimbergens at one of the cafes overlooking the bay in Port Navalo, will calm him down. (_You are buying of course_! :lol: )

Dave 

.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks for the suggestions - it has taken me all morning to research them . A couple look promising - not exactly on the Golf du Morbihan but those fronting the beach there do look very big and children orientated, so will probably opt for something further along the coast.

Robrace, I will post our choices here, which may be of interest to you.

Autumn


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Just caught up with Zebedee's suggestion - it was on my list already, and has moved up a notch. However, we are all sworn to secrecy! 8O

Autumn


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Just caught up with Zebedee's suggestion - it was on my list already, and has moved up a notch. However, we are all sworn to secrecy! 8O
> 
> Autumn


Don't worry about it, some others of us know his secret sites too. :wink:

There is also quite a good aire just down the road from that site next to a shopping precinct and a couple of hundred yards from the town, but no loos there.

One caveat - that site closes early September, not always on the date they publish. We were caught out when it closed a week early (that's how I know about the aire).


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for the info about Port Sable. I had picked this one out as a 'probable' from the camping-municipal website so to get a personal recommendation is great. Have you tried these other two municipals in the same general area? Roch Vetur and Camping Kerver - both also very near/on the beach. If you have I would welcome your comments. 

We plan to head straight to this area from the ferry (we are overnighting on the Normandie from Pompey) and then meander down the west coast in a leisurely fashion until its time to head back. If you have any other recommendations for the west coast I would be glad to hear of them.

Caulkhead


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Caulkhead, we too are taking an overnight ferry, but to St Malo and plan to stop for lunch/late breakfast at Dinan, a very attractive town. From there is a pleasant walk along the river to Lehon, apparently, which will take a couple of hours. Then we will stop off at Camping Des Cerisiers, Josselin for two nights before heading for the south coast. 

I have decided on the site at Saint Cado, as it is on water but not one of the very busy looking sites in the Golf du Morbihan. On the way it will be possible to stop off in Carnac or one of the other spots worth visiting.

From there we move along the coast to a gite we are sharing with friends for a week before heading off again along the coast westwards, for a week or more, completing the circuit at either St Malo or Caen. 

I am now researching sites for the second leg ..... 

Autumn


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Three we've used down that way are:
http://www.camping-allee.com/spip.php?page=uk-article&id_article=68
19 photos from here including Vannes:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...5368450489747488898&oid=108495877005911654786

http://www.camping-larochebernard.com/1client/4_216/index.php?titre=5&idca=4&idv=216&idpro=216
The 10 photos PRECEDING my photo gallery link above.

http://www.camping-lannhoedic.fr/en/the-site/welcome-presentation
The 9 photos from here:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...5645533048959587874&oid=108495877005911654786

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Autumn* - I don't know Camping des Cerisiers at Josselin, but there's another one a bit closer to the town Called Domaine de Kerelly at 47.9523, -2.57361. It's an easy stroll into town along the canal, turn first left over the bridge, then drop down from the bridge to the right onto the canal towpath. Follow it for half a mile or so (_until it goes in close to the town centre_) and there are several places to exit into the town. And a fascinating town it is too.

*Caukhead *- I haven't been to either of the municipals you mention, so can't comment, sorry.

As for recommendations along the west coast, northwards from that area, you can't really go wrong. There are so many places well worth a couple of days that it's difficult to pick out any in particular. I'll give it some thought, and if I can add to other people's suggestions in a day or two I will do so.

Dave


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, there are two sites either side of Dinan, about the same distance from the town and both look good, within walking distance of the town along the river. It was a difficult choice but I went for the one east of the town as the other one was near a dual carriageway.

Autumn


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

The nearest camping to Dinan is Camping Municipal Chateaubriand http://www.dinan-tourisme.com/Camping-Municipal-Chateaubriand?id_rubrique=28
It's a very short walk from the centre of the town (10 mins or so).

It's a fairly basic municipal. Last year the showers etc needed some updating but it's fine for a night or two. The entrance is off a steepish narrow street with a hard turn into it. There is a motorhome service point just inside the gates. You have to stop at the barrier and report to reception if you are camping. Pitches are level and have hook ups. There are ample water points.

If using the campsites along the river note that the road from the river enters the town from the port which is at the bottom of a very (and I mean very) steep hill, so be prepared for a hike.

There is (paid for) parking in the centre of the town for motorhomes in the market square off Rue Thiers except on market days (usually Thursdays).

Dinan is one of my favourite French towns - we go there almost every year.  I would highly recommend the restaurant la Lycorne 
http://www.restaurant-lycorne-dinan.com/


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Is the restaurant only open in the evenings, Glasandra? It looks that way from their website.

Autumn


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

It's open for lunch in the summer months.

It closes one day a week but I can't remember which.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There is a lovely Municipal at Surzur near the Morbihan.

Sarzeau nearby has lots of nice restaurantes.

The beach between Landrezac and Penvins is gorgeous (and not just because it gradually becomes a plage de nudisme in the middle!).

The Chatox de Suscinio is worth a visit and has a very shady vehicular picnic spot. 

Vannes is well worth a visit.

Take a ferry (plenty of parking) around the Golfe - you can stop off at one of the islands for a swim so take your togs.

There are nice leisurely walks along the Golfe in the vicinity of Lasné - the bird life on the mud flats is to die for.

There is only one snag - in high season the coast road between Port Noyalo, Sarzeau through Noyalo to the Voie Expresse can be very difficult to cross if you are going against the flow.

That area is my second best favourite in the whole of France.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Where's Port Noyalo Pippin?

Unlike you to be imprecise, but do you mean Port Navalo - of which I believe the alternate spelling is Port Nayalo?

Dave

P.S. Just had another look and found a third alternate spelling - Noyalo! Are they all the same place? :?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes of course I meant Port Navalo!

I did think as I was typing that it was a bit odd that Port Noyalo should be so far away from Noyalo!

But then again, here in N. Wales, Port Dinorwic (aka Felinheli) is a long way from the Dinorwig quarries that connect to it.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Autumn
> 
> I can reveal the perfect site for the Golfe du Morbihan area, but if you tell anyone else I shall be after you with a baseball bat!!! 8O 8O
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation, and your co-ordinates were spot on!

We're on our second night here and it's a great situation, with lovely local walks.

You weren't joking about the sloping pitches, were you  :lol: ... and it's quite a long trek uphill (from our pitch) to get water or empty a cassette so just as well we're leaving in the morning and can do it all at the service point. 

Chris


----------

